# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Kho phim >  FS - The Taste Of Money 2012 HDRip 720p SAAA - ****

## vgreen23

The Taste of Money xoay quanh một chủ đề khá nóng hổi trong xã hội hiện nay - "mặt trái của đồng tiền". Theo đó, phim "bóc trần" cuộc sống đồi trụy, lăng nhăng của một đại gia. Ngoài ra, phim còn tập trung, khai thác về cuộc sống và tham vọng của một anh chàng trẻ tuổi. Vì quá ham mê tiền bạc nên anh chàng này chấp nhận làm mọi việc để trở nên giàu có, trong đó có cả việc cặp kè với phụ nữ đáng tuổi mẹ mình. 

Chịu trách nhiệm chỉ đạo thực hiện của Taste of Money là Lim Sang Soo - đạo diễn thực hiện nhiều bộ phim nóng như The Housemaid (2010) hay A Good Lawyer's Wife. Với nội dung "nhạy cảm" cộng với sự góp mặt của dàn diễn viên tên tuổi như Kim Kang Woo, Kim Hyo Jin, Baek Yoon Sik, Yoon Yeo Jeong và On Joo Wa, Taste of Money được dự đoán sẽ hút nhiều khán giả đến rạp trong tháng 5 tới.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2106670/ Ratings: 5.4/10 from 33 users

​*Hình ảnh trong phim*​


​*Link Download*​

FS - The Taste Of Money 2012 HDRip 720p SAAA - ****
FS - The Taste Of Money 2012 HDRip 720p SAAA - **** sub​Sau khi download xong nối hết tất cả các file, sau đó các bạn dùng winrar giải nén bình thường.
Mật khẩu để giải nén phim *hdmovie.vn* Sau khi nối phim lại để xem được phim có phần đuôi là mkv các bạn dùng chương trình VLC để xem. Tải chương trình VLC tại đây Chương trình xem phim VLC
Mọi người sau khi click link đợi 5 giây rồi click vào  để vào link download nhé.​*Bấm vào đây ủng hộ mình một lần nào*

*FS - The Taste Of Money 2012 HDRip 720p SAAA - *****

Dù vô tình hay hữu ý ghé ngang qua blog mình, thì mọi người để lại comment cám ơn hay đóng góp ý kiến để ủng hộ Phim Nóng ngày càng phát triển nhé mọi người.

----------

